# New Leonard Garcia sig please!



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Alright folks, im looking to get a sick Leonard Garcia sig. Nothing to crazy just something with "Bad Boy" in it and the rest I leave in the hands of you incredible artists!

Anyone who can help will be much appreciated!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Rules bud we follow them for a reason..


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Help me out Nickos, I went thru the rules before I posted, and yeah not sure what Im breaking.

- You MUST have a Lifetime Premium, or Premium Membership to MMA Forum to even request a graphic. *CHECK*

- You must now wait 6 weeks before requesting again. *CHECK*

- Please provide a link to your previous request, if applicable. This is to see if you've waited the correct amount of time to request again. *CHECK*

- Graphics can NOT exceed 420 pixels in width OR 220 pixels height! NO EXCEPTIONS!

*Not sure if I am breaking this rule?*

- It would be appreciated if you posted picture(s) along with your request. Sometimes, Google doesn't quite help...and your request will get done faster without the designer having to search for them. When listing images, try to list good quality images, and images with out arms chopped off.

*Alright so im lazy, im not holding a gun to anyones head*

- If you want text, make it clear what you want it to say, and what font you want to be used. Visit http://www.dafont.com for quality fonts.

*Fair enough I like the distorted font.*

- DO NOT PM a MOD, or IM them with your request. WARNING POINTS WILL BE ISSUED.

*CHECK*

- To request you must have at least 400 posts, and upward.

*CHECK*

- If your thread hasn't received a reply, with said request filled - you must wait a WEEK before bumping it.

*CHECK*

- Please take note that graphics staff are people just like you, they are not robots that can do anything at any time. Graphics staff and helpers are not paid for this, they do it out of kindness, so please try to be respectful...and most of all: BE PATIENT.

*CHECK*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

E-thug Niko wants you to fill out the template thats stickied at the top of the graphics section, you can post some pictures and give people a rough idea what your looking for. I'll give it a go tommorow morning if nobody has it done by then.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i did this real quick..its alright just seeing if u like or not theres something about it thats not clicking with me but it aint for me so yeahh....also im sure more people will respond with some


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Two different fonts, as the top one does not support capitalzation. Not sure if it bugs you, but it does me.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Rules bud we follow them for a reason..


You'll have to pardon my ignorance, I havent been around these parts of the forum for quite awhile.



Steph05050 said:


> well i did this real quick..its alright just seeing if u like or not theres something about it thats not clicking with me but it aint for me so yeahh....also im sure more people will respond with some





Michael Carson said:


> Two different fonts, as the top one does not support capitalzation. Not sure if it bugs you, but it does me.



Wow, both you guys have done an awesome job. The hard part is picking one! I will wait for Toxic as I think he was gonna put one together aswell.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Outstanding work by both of you. Super sharp and clean sigs. Bravo! Braaaavo!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Heres my go at it, Garcia is a hard guy to do there isnt alot of pictures that come up in a simple google search and although I enjoy working in photoshop I dont like searching to hard for pics. its pretty simple but it works.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Follow the template next time please.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Follow the template next time please.


Yeah got ya, dont worry I probably wont request one again for another 8 months or so, im sure the rules will have changed yet again!

Im gonna go with Michael Carsons, all of you did an awesome job and am real happy how quickly you guys put these together, thanks!


----------

